# Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren



## PCG_Vader (17. Mai 2011)

*Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren


----------



## leckmuschel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

ohne fable 2 für pc macht fable 3 keinen sinn, es zu kaufen. ohne vorgeschichte etc. bringt mir teil 3 nichts


----------



## McDrake (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*



leckmuschel schrieb:


> ohne fable 2 für pc macht fable 3 keinen sinn, es zu kaufen. ohne vorgeschichte etc. bringt mir teil 3 nichts



Teil 3 ist ohne Teil 2 sehr gut verständlich.
Ich finds sogar eher aufgesetzt, dass Teil 3 auf Teil 2 aufbauen soll.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Mit so einer hohen Wertung hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Da ist es ja doch besser, als ich dachte.
Nur der Veröffentlichungszeitraum ist unglücklich gewählt. So werde ich auch erst mal The Witcher 2 spielen und danach werd ich mir aber Fable 3 holen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Das klingt wirklich überraschend gut. Der Preis ist auch sehr angenehm mit 35€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Das klingt wirklich überraschend gut. Der Preis ist auch sehr angenehm mit 35€.


Kostet im Moment bei Amazon z.B. sogar nur 30 Euro. Das ist wirklich ein sehr fairer Preis.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

nachdem ich vor zwei oder drei monaten erst Fable 2 gespielt habe, bin ich durch mehrere Tests von F3 zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, das ich es nicht brauche. Scheint ja mehr oder weniger ein Fable 2.5 zu sein. Nicht wenige sind auch der Meinung, es sei schlechter als Teil 2. 
Trotzdem freuts mich für die PC-Only Spieler, die ja Teil 2 nicht kennen - hoffe es gefällt und sie sind nicht zu enttäuscht davon.


----------



## Vlogan (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Habe Fable 3 auf der xbox 360 durchgespielt ! und man braucht Fable 2 nicht zu spielen!


----------



## Witchfinder (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Zwischenfrage, weil ich zu faul bin den ganzen test zu lesen 
Wie siehts denn mit Ladezeiten aus? Das störte mich am 2ten Teil massiv (vorallem im Koop), wenn man sich verlaufen hatte und das Gebiet hin und her wechseln musste, jedes mal gefühlte 2 Minuten Ladezeit... Ist das beim dritten Teil genauso? So gern ich den 2ten Teil mochte - gerade wegen so chaotischer Aktionen im Koop - wäre das doch ein Punkt, der mich massiv abschrecken würde :/


----------



## Chaz0r (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Ich habs mir auch grad mal bestellt, weil ich 30 Euro fürn Release für son Mammutspiel echt fair finde und Witcher 2 zudem nicht mit meinem Prozessor klarkommt ^^

Was mich allerdingsn och genauer interessieren würde ist der Koop Modus. Was genau bringt der? Wieso sollte man mit unbekannten Leuten zusammenspielen? Ich mein, der Koop-Modus nicht nu für mich nicht der Hauptgrund und ändert auch nichts an meiner Kaufentscheidung, aber mit dem, was im test steht, kann ich so gar nichts anfangen. Das hört sich iwi so an, als würde der, wenn überhaupt, nur Sinn machen, wenn man mit bekannten Freunden spielt. Kann dazu jemand mal was genaues sagen? Das ist im test doch sehr Mau.

Ansonsten freu ich mich tierisch auf. Fable 1 hatte zwar nur einen Bruchteil von dem, was versprochen wurde, aber war grandios. Teil 2 konnte ich wegen fehlender Box leider nicht spielen, aber da Teil 3 auch ohne Teil 2 spielbar sein soll, alle DLCs und so dabei sind usw, musste Teil 3 definitiv ins Haus, einfach, weil ich mal wieder n Rollenspiel will, was mich richtig flasht. Das letzte, was das geschafft hat, war Mass Effect 2, wobei das auch nicht so derbe wie Elder Scrolls 4. Ich hoffe Fable 3 kann sich da einreihen!

Was mich noch interessiert. Irgendwann stand auf der Gamestar Seite, dass es eben die Retailversion mit Games for Windows Live gibt und ne Steam Version, wobei die Steamversion irgendwie 2 DLCs extra haben soll und die GfWL Version nen Code um Fable 1 gratis zu laden. Ist das nun tatsächlich so?


----------



## Avenger (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Ich bin seit dem ersten Teil ein Fablefan und ich muss sagen, dass ich vom 3. Teil positiv und negativ überrascht bin.
Was mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, war irgendwie das abrupte Ende und die etwas kurze Spieldauer für ein Fablespiel, da hat Teil 2 die Nase vorner.
Das Design des 3. Teils ist wirklich toll, die Landschaft, die Maschinen, die Bahn, einfach genial.
Und was mir noch überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, war das kommunizieren mit NPCs, das war mMn im zweiten Teil auch besser.
Ich würde dem Spiel keine 87 % geben sondern maximal 80%.


----------



## PCG_Vader (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*



Avenger schrieb:


> Was mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, war irgendwie das abrupte Ende und die etwas kurze Spieldauer für ein Fablespiel, da hat Teil 2 die Nase vorner.
> Das Design des 3. Teils ist wirklich toll, die Landschaft, die Maschinen, die Bahn, einfach genial.
> Und was mir noch überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, war das kommunizieren mit NPCs, das war mMn im zweiten Teil auch besser.
> Ich würde dem Spiel keine 87 % geben sondern maximal 80%.


Hach, die Spieldauer ... 
Die hängt halt sehr viel von den Neben- und Umgebungsquests ab. Am Ende des Tages hab ich auf meinem Xbox-Konto für beide Titel in etwa die gleiche Spieldauer, wer also egrne erkundet und ejde Nebenquest macht, sowie das ein oder andere Achievement jagt, der kommt hier genauso gut weg wie beim Zweier. Abgesehen davon: Knapp 30 Stunden Spielzeit für etwa 30 Euro? Find ich persönlich fair.
Allgemein fließt die Spieldauer aber bekanntlich nicht in unsere Wertung ein, das muss also ejder für sich selbst entscheiden.  

Mit dem Ende bzw. dem Verlauf des Königsjahres bin ich auch nicht so richtig happy, aber das anschließende Finale, die teils genailen Entscheidungen (ich sag nur: Puff oder Waisenhaus?  ) und auch der imho sehr emotionale Abschnitt zuvor haben es für mich rausgerissen.

Aber klar, man hätte sicher ein paar Stellen runder hingekriegt, deshalb kam eine 90 trotz der großartigen Unterhaltung auch nicht für mich in Frage.  



leckmuschel schrieb:


> ohne fable 2 für pc macht fable 3 keinen sinn, es zu kaufen. ohne vorgeschichte etc. bringt mir teil 3 nichts



Wie schon von einigen anderen Usern bestätigt: Du bruahcst Teil 2 nicht zu kennen, um Fable 3 zu genießen. Die Story hängt praktisch nicht zusammen, man trifft nur einige altbekannte Orte wieder. Diese haben sich aber durch die Industrilisierung s sehr verändert, dass von einem Wiedererkennen kaum die Rede sein kann, weshalb neue Zocker wirklich keine Bedenken zu haben brauchen.   



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> nachdem ich vor zwei oder drei monaten erst Fable 2 gespielt habe, bin ich durch mehrere Tests von F3 zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, das ich es nicht brauche. Scheint ja mehr oder weniger ein Fable 2.5 zu sein. Nicht wenige sind auch der Meinung, es sei schlechter als Teil 2.


Das lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen - zumal deutlich mehr Spieler der Meinung sind, es sei besser als Teil 2.  
Und der Fable 2.5-Vorwurf erscheint mir etwas fadenscheinig. Was müsste dann ein Modern Warfare 2 oder Black Ops sein? CoD 4.153? Außerdem hat sich durchaus eine Menge getan und vor allem die Quests und Geschichten sind es absolut wert, erlebt zu werden. Wenn du also Fable 2 nicht komplett mies fandest, würd ich dem Teil an deiner Stelle eine Chance geben 




Witchfinder schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Ladezeiten aus? Das störte mich am 2ten Teil massiv (vorallem im Koop), wenn man sich verlaufen hatte und das Gebiet hin und her wechseln musste, jedes mal gefühlte 2 Minuten Ladezeit... Ist das beim dritten Teil genauso?


Prinzipiell erschienen mir die Ladezeiten etwas kürzer und vor allem weniger häufig als in Fable 2. Der Vergleich hinkt aber logischerweise, da es insbesondere auf dem PC sehr von deiner Rechenpower/Rechnerkonfiguration abhängt.



Chaz0r schrieb:


> Was mich allerdingsn och genauer interessieren würde ist der Koop Modus. Was genau bringt der? Wieso sollte man mit unbekannten Leuten zusammenspielen? Ich mein, der Koop-Modus nicht nu für mich nicht der Hauptgrund und ändert auch nichts an meiner Kaufentscheidung, aber mit dem, was im test steht, kann ich so gar nichts anfangen. Das hört sich iwi so an, als würde der, wenn überhaupt, nur Sinn machen, wenn man mit bekannten Freunden spielt.


Im Endeffekt "bringt" der Koop-Modus nichts neues. Einige Achievements lassen sind Koop-basiert und dein Partner hilft dir eben im Kampf, bei Quests und unter Umständen auch als Geschäftspartner. Wer zu anderen Spielern in den Koop-Modus geh, hat den Vorteil, dass er bereits geschaffte Quests nochmal bewältigen kann (um die Gildensiegel erneut abzustauben) und dort mitunter Waffen oder Rüstungen findet, die in seinem Albion nicht existieren. Außerdem ist egrade im Hardcore-Modus der Faktor "Hilfe im Kampf" niucht zu verachten.

Wie es mit optionalen Koop-Modi nun mal so ist, machen die meist mit einem Freund mehr Spaß, als mit Unbekannten. Das ista uch bei fable 3 der Fall. Deshalb: Ein Kaufgrund sollte der Koop-Modus hier nciht sein, aber er funktioniert deutlich besser als im zweiten Teil, besitzt dank dem Hardcore-Modus spielerischen Sinn und gerade wenn man Fable 3 mit der Freundin/dem Freund spielt, bekommen manche Features (etwa Hochzeiten und Kinderglück  ) einen gewissen Extrareiz.  



Chaz0r schrieb:


> (...) da Teil 3 auch ohne Teil 2 spielbar sein soll, alle DLCs und so dabei sind usw, musste Teil 3 definitiv ins Haus, einfach, weil ich mal wieder n Rollenspiel will, was mich richtig flasht.
> Was mich noch interessiert. Irgendwann stand auf der Gamestar Seite, dass es eben die Retailversion mit Games for Windows Live gibt und ne Steam Version, wobei die Steamversion irgendwie 2 DLCs extra haben soll und die GfWL Version nen Code um Fable 1 gratis zu laden. Ist das nun tatsächlich so?


1. Fable 3 für PC enthält nicht alle DLCs! Das ist der Trade-off für den fairen Preis: Ihr spart euch im Endeffekt 15-20 Euro, dafür müsstest ihr den Zehner für die DLCs anschließend ausgeben. Dazu so viel: Understone könnt ihr euch echt sparen, aber die Verräterfeste ist ihr Geld wirklich wert und bereichert das Spielerlebnis nochmals.  
2. Zu den Versionen: Richtg, GfWL-Käufer bekommen fable 1 gratis dazu. Das war allerdings eine Vorbesteller-Akion - ob dieser Deal noch gilt, kann ich dir leider nicht bestätigen. Im Steam-Paket gibt es dafür eine Bonus-Rüstung, eine besondere Waffe und ein Tattoo-Paket. Das ist der "DLC".

Allgemein gibt es ein paar kostenlose Waffen- und Klamotten-Packs zum Download, schaut also mal in den Marktplatz und holt euch direkt das Gratis-Zeug.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Bei Fable 3 scheint sich die Presselandschaft ja nicht so ganz einig zu sein. Während es hier fast ein Referenztitel ist, vergibt IGN z.B. nur 60%.
pc.ign.com/articles/116/1168275p1.html
Die Wahrheit liegt vielleicht irgendwo dazwischen (die Durchschnittswertung bei Metacritic und Co. ist bei 74-75.


----------



## PCG_Vader (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Bei Fable 3 scheint sich die Presselandschaft ja nicht so ganz einig zu sein. Während es hier fast ein Referenztitel ist, vergibt IGN z.B. nur 60%.
> pc.ign.com/articles/116/1168275p1.html
> Die Wahrheit liegt vielleicht irgendwo dazwischen (die Durchschnittswertung bei Metacritic und Co. ist bei 74-75.


Nichts gegen IGN, aber wenn die Xbox Version vor nem halben Jahr satte 85 Punkte kriegt und die dank Hardcore-Modus und besserer Technik sogar noch überlegene PC-Fassung bekommt jetzt mit 60 ne amtliche Watschn - da fass ich mir als Leser irgendwie schon an den Kopf


----------



## Exar-K (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Exar-K schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei Fable 3 scheint sich die Presselandschaft ja nicht so ganz einig zu sein. Während es hier fast ein Referenztitel ist, vergibt IGN z.B. nur 60%.
> ...


Vielleicht waren es auch 2 verchiedene Tester, keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall soll die Steuerung um einiges bescheidener sein. Oder aber (Vorsicht: Mutmaßung) der RPG Anspruch auf einer Konsole ist nicht so hoch wie auf dem PC und die Xbox hat kaum große Rollenspiele zu bieten, so dass Fable schon die Spitze des Eisbergs darstellt.


----------



## xMANIACx (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Exar-K schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei Fable 3 scheint sich die Presselandschaft ja nicht so ganz einig zu sein. Während es hier fast ein Referenztitel ist, vergibt IGN z.B. nur 60%.
> ...


Als ich die 60% bei IGN gesehen habe, habe ich auch als erstes den "alten" Test zu der 360 Fassung gesucht (hatte die IGN Wertung deutlich höher als 60% in Erinnerung) und es ist mir schleierhaft wie die von 85% auf 60% kommen. Wie zur Hölle soll sich z.B. der Lasting Appeal verringert haben bei einem Spiel, das im Kern 1a das Gleiche ist und dazu noch zusätzliche Inhalte bietet? Auch die Änderung der Benotung des Gameplays ist etwas verwirrend. Heisst es bei der 360 noch "Easy to play, yet very deep. Fable III offers fun to all." so wird es bei der PC-Fassung zu "There's plenty to do but little that's exciting. Dull combat, repetitive quests, and little worth getting emotionally invested in.".


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Find` ich übrigens super, wenn sich die Redakteure so ins Forum einbringen und alle Fragen beantworten. Das ist vorbildlich


----------



## Enisra (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

nja
also das ist schon irgendwie komisch

Man könnt´s verstehen hätten die die Konsolenversion runtergestuft, weil irgendwo käm ich mir schon irgendwie etwas angepisst vor wenn die PC-Version einen gescheiten RPG-Modus bekäm


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Erstaunlich gut soll es geworden sein und sicher besser als Teil 1. So könnte Fable 3 am Ende diesen Jahres vielleicht sogar auf dem Treppchen der drei besten CRPG stehen. Die Kritikpunkte im Test sind eher schwach.


----------



## Hawkins (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*

Hab mir Fable 3 gekauft anstatt The Witcher 2. Da gabs zuviel negatives in diversen Foren.

Ich habe das Game bisher 3 Stunden gespielt und bis jetzt ist es richtig toll. Es hat den typischen Fable Humor, tolle Charaktere, eine super Grafik und das Kampfsystem ist auch nett.
Die Maus/Tastatursteuerung ist o.k. aber ich spiel das Game lieber mit meinem Xbox Wireless Controller, damit lässt es sich einfach relaxter zocken.

Negatives: So ziemlich alle Menüs (Händler, Equipmentwahl etc) sind noch sehr "Konsolig" aufgebaut und recht umständlich zu bedienen und mit Vsync aktiv hat das Game ein 30 FPS Limit (kann man mit D3DOverrider aber fixen).

Mein Fazit bisher: Super Game


----------



## jael (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

Ok, die IGN Wertung kann ich auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Die Quests sind die selben, die Story ist die selbe, emotionale Verbindung ist die selbe... Das war eben mal wieder ein IGN Spezial!

Trotzdem hat Lionhead das Spiel für mich richitg kaputt gemacht. Zum einen ist die Steuerung komplett verhackt und laggy und völlig Konsolenlastig, und zum anderen ist das Game GRAU, GRAU und GRAU. Der Vergleich zwischen XBox und PC Version ist schon ganz schön hart. Die Texturen wurden aufgebaut, Normal Maps sehen klasse aus, die Details wurden richtig angebohrt. Und trotzdem sieht alles grau und schal aus. Die Xbox Version ist bunt und das ist gut so. Das sag ich nicht nur als WoW Spieler, sondern auch als Fable 1 Spieler. Was ist falsch daran die Farbe knallig zu lassen?

Seht euch mal die Screenshots an! Das sieht aus wie ein Zombiefest! Zwei 
Tropfen Blut dazu und wir können das umbenennen in Fable - The Zombie Kingdom...


----------



## xMANIACx (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*



jael schrieb:


> Ok, die IGN Wertung kann ich auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Die Quests sind die selben, die Story ist die selbe, emotionale Verbindung ist die selbe... Das war eben mal wieder ein IGN Spezial!
> 
> Trotzdem hat Lionhead das Spiel für mich richitg kaputt gemacht. Zum einen ist die Steuerung komplett verhackt und laggy und völlig Konsolenlastig, und zum anderen ist das Game GRAU, GRAU und GRAU. Der Vergleich zwischen XBox und PC Version ist schon ganz schön hart. Die Texturen wurden aufgebaut, Normal Maps sehen klasse aus, die Details wurden richtig angebohrt. Und trotzdem sieht alles grau und schal aus. Die Xbox Version ist bunt und das ist gut so. Das sag ich nicht nur als WoW Spieler, sondern auch als Fable 1 Spieler. Was ist falsch daran die Farbe knallig zu lassen?
> 
> ...


Das mit dem schrecklichen Grauschleier stört mich auch ungemein und ist momentan mit einer der Gründe warum ich es noch nicht bestellt habe. Dieses Mäusegrau passt einfach überhaupt nicht zu Fable, dessen Welt normalerweise kunterbunt und in knalligen Farben geschmückt ist. Durch den Grauschleier geht leider sehr viel von der schönen Welt verloren


----------



## NForcer-SMC (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

Sagt mal ist das normal, daß das Game so dermaßen ruckelt? Das ist ja übel. Und die Grafikkarte kann es nicht sein, weil ein GTX 470 sollte das auf jeden Fall locker stemmen können. Jemand eine Idee? VSync hab ich schon off, aber bringt nix.


----------



## BeMonn (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

@NForcer-SMC: Bei mir das selbe! Ich kann alles auf Max Settings oder auf minimum es macht kein unterschied und es ruckelt bis es einer Diashow gleicht, dann freezt das bild für 10 Sekunden bis es wieder weiter geht dann ruckelts wieder usw.. es ist echt das letzte...


----------



## NForcer-SMC (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*



BeMonn schrieb:


> @NForcer-SMC: Bei mir das selbe! Ich kann alles auf Max Settings oder auf minimum es macht kein unterschied und es ruckelt bis es einer Diashow gleicht, dann freezt das bild für 10 Sekunden bis es wieder weiter geht dann ruckelts wieder usw.. es ist echt das letzte...



Jepp, und ich weiß auch inzwischen warum dies so ist. Schalte in den Optionen den Schatten mal komplett ab, dann wird es plötzlich viel besser laufen. Soviel zur besseren PC Version. Das sollte schnellstens gefixt werden seitens Lionhead.. 

Gruß


----------



## utlaginn (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

zu performance und grauschleier:

die grafikoptionen sind ingame sehr unglücklich gelöst, konsolenport halt. man kann aber die VideoOptionsConfig.xml im hauptverzeichnis editieren und so ein paar frames rausholen und vor allem farbe ins spiel bringen. dieses blasse erscheinungsbild und der vermatschte eindruck kommen vom übermässigen bloom, der das ganze zu einem unansehnlichen brei verstrahlt.

VideoOptionsConfig.xml
 mit editor öffnen (backup nicht vergessen)
und unter 

<ConfigSettings> 
  <IntSettings>

findet man die einzelnen effekte jeweils mit einem numerischen wert versehen, der einfach angibt, ab welcher einstellung ingame der betreffende effekt reingeholt wird. dort einfach bei abzustellenden sachen einen wert größer als 5 (=höchste stufe) einsetzen. für bloom beispielweise:

<BloomMinimumEffectsDetail>6</BloomMinimumEffectsDetail>

auf diese weise kann man ingame alles ausmaxen und selektiv nicht gewünschtes rausschmeissen. ich habe neben bloom auch den ganzen blur-kram rausgeworfen. dann noch die helligkeit runterregeln und dann sieht's schon viel bunter aus und der detailgrad stimmt auch.

was richtig nervt ist der unglaubliche inputlag trotz 60 fps. als würde man durch butter stapfen.


----------



## n0rdi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

und wieder vergessen zu sagen das die Steuerung mehr als beschissen ist (auf dem PC)


----------



## DrHasenbein (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur ist eine absolute ZUMUTUNTG

die Kamera muss mit den Pfeiltasten gesteuert werden und nicht wie gewöhnlich mit der Maus. Allerdings braucht man die Maus trotzdem für die Kämpfe, was es unmöglich macht IM Kampf die Kamera zu benutzen. 

Eigentlich unglaublich in der heutigen Zeit. Hätte ich das VOR dem Kauf gewusst, wäre der Mist im Regal liegen geblieben


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel mit Sims-Allüren*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Trotzdem freuts mich für die PC-Only Spieler, die ja Teil 2 nicht kennen - hoffe es gefällt und sie sind nicht zu enttäuscht davon.


----------



## PCG_Vader (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur ist eine absolute ZUMUTUNTG
> 
> die Kamera muss mit den Pfeiltasten gesteuert werden und nicht wie gewöhnlich mit der Maus. Allerdings braucht man die Maus trotzdem für die Kämpfe, was es unmöglich macht IM Kampf die Kamera zu benutzen.
> 
> Eigentlich unglaublich in der heutigen Zeit. Hätte ich das VOR dem Kauf gewusst, wäre der Mist im Regal liegen geblieben


Da sollte das Problem allerdings an dir liegen, check mal bitte deine Settings.
Ich konnte die Kamera nämlich ganz normal per maus steuern, wie in den meisten Third Person-Titeln halt.

Allgemein zur Steuerung: Sie ist sicher nicht perfekt, einige Eingaben funktionieren ungenau oder besitzen einen zu engen Aktivierungsbereich. Auch die schicken, aber auf Dauer umständlichen Menüs können nerven.
Aber abgesehn davon fand ich die Steuerung auch mit Tastatur und Maus recht gut und hatte mich fix dran gewöhnt, obwohl ich Fable 2 und 3 zuvor per Gamepad gespielt hatte.
Auch es dem Kollegen-Umfeld kam mir diesbezüglich noch keine Kritik zu Ohren.


----------



## john1231 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

hahaha, gehts noch?
PC games verkommt immer mehr zur lachnummer.
witcher2 88% - fable3 87%
also ehrlich leute ihr macht euch lächerlich,
wenn fable3 87% bekommt, sollte der hexer 140% bekommen haben.


----------



## zockerernst (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen ob Fable 3 mit einer X1950Pro (512MB) spielbar ist? Leistungstechnisch ist sie ja mit einer 7600GT vergleichbar....siehe Mindestanforderung....

PC: X2 6000+, X1950Pro 512MB, 4GB Ram

Grüße


----------



## CyrionXS (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

nö, sie ist mit ner 7900gt vergleichbar.
auf 1280x1024 könnte es vielleicht hinhauen.


----------



## PCG_Vader (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*



john1231 schrieb:


> hahaha, gehts noch?
> PC games verkommt immer mehr zur lachnummer.
> witcher2 88% - fable3 87%
> also ehrlich leute ihr macht euch lächerlich,
> wenn fable3 87% bekommt, sollte der hexer 140% bekommen haben.


Oh, welch gelungener Vergleich.   Am besten stellen wir dann auch mal fix Burnout und GTR 2 gegenüber, sind ja beides Rennspiele. Oder Battlefield und Operation Flashpoint, bekanntlich beides Militär-Shooter.  

Im Ernst: Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Klar ist beides Obst, aber die Entwischeidung pro dem einen oder anderen Gewächs ist dann doch eher eine Geschmacksfrage. Und der Rollenspieler/Obstvernascher von Welt spielt sowieso einfach beides und freut sich über zwei großartige und äußerst unterhaltsame Werke 


@NForcer und andere mit Performance-Problemen: Mein derzeitiges Testsystem ist ein Intel Core i5-750 mit 2,67 GHz; 8 GB RAM und einer Geforce GTX 465, läuft unter Windows 7 64-Bit. Damit spielte ich auf Max-Details in 1920x1600 und hatte keinerlei Probleme, ebenso wenig wie die Kollegen Schmid und Weiss mit ähnlichen Systemen. Deine GTX 470 sollte also locker laufen :-/


----------



## zockerernst (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*



CyrionXS schrieb:


> nö, sie ist mit ner 7900gt vergleichbar.
> auf 1280x1024 könnte es vielleicht hinhauen.



Aha, ok. zocke meist auf 1024er oder 1152er Auflösung, mein Monitor schafft eh nicht mehr 

Ist jemand vielleicht der gleichen oder einer anderer Meinung? Vielleicht könnte ein Redakteur Licht ins Dunkle bring?

Grüße


----------



## NForcer-SMC (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

@PCG_Vader 

mein PC ist nen Core 2 Duo E8600 @3,33 GHz, mit der schon erwähnten GTX 470 und Windows 7 64 Bit + 8 GB RAM.

Wenn ich den Schatten abschalte habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Es ist wirklich nur dieser blöde Schatten der alles hinunter zieht.


----------



## BeMonn (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

Das solls gewesen ? Also wenn ich in meine XML Datei gehe und die Shaodw Option auf größer als 5 stelle, weil das die Schatten deaktiviert soll das Spiel nicht mehr ruckeln ?

Das werde ich mal versuchen! Ich hab seit dem Releasetermin nur eine Diashow und kein flüssiges spielen ist möglich. Auch auf Low Details ändert sich nichts.


----------



## BeMonn (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*



BeMonn schrieb:


> Das solls gewesen ? Also wenn ich in meine XML Datei gehe und die Shaodw Option auf größer als 5 stelle, weil das die Schatten deaktiviert soll das Spiel nicht mehr ruckeln ?
> 
> Das werde ich mal versuchen! Ich hab seit dem Releasetermin nur eine Diashow und kein flüssiges spielen ist möglich. Auch auf Low Details ändert sich nichts.


Es geht noch immer nocht Einwandfrei. Wenn man stehen bleibt ruckt es nur kurz, schaut man sich aber um dann hängts immer noch. Ohne Schatten sieht Fable 3 auch irgendwie "nackig" aus.

Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Patch, gegen dieses Elend


----------



## PCG_Vader (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*



BeMonn schrieb:


> BeMonn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das solls gewesen ? Also wenn ich in meine XML Datei gehe und die Shaodw Option auf größer als 5 stelle, weil das die Schatten deaktiviert soll das Spiel nicht mehr ruckeln ?
> ...


Schon mal an den Microsoft-Kundendienst gewandt?
Wie wir hier schon festgestellt haben, liegt es nicht an mangelhaftem Polishing oder zu hohen Hardware-Anforderungen, sondern ist tatsächlich ein Problem, das sehr spezifisch auf verschiedensten Systemen auftreten kann. Also einfach mal MS selbst anhauen, vielleicht können die dir helfen oder das Problem zumindest an die Entwickler weiterleiten, damit sowas beim nächsten patch berücksichtigt wird.


----------



## DManuelD (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

Das Spiel ist bei mir gerad unspielbar da das Menü und alle symbole unsichtbar sind wen ich in der spielwelt bin. Das heist ich komme nicht über den Prolog hinaus hoffe es hat jemand ne idee die da hilft.


----------



## kornhill (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel*

Ich habe mir Fable jetzt auch geholt. Hatte damals den ersten Teil mit viel Freude gespielt. Da ich Witcher2 am Wochenende durchgespielt habe, und mit dem 2ten Durchgang noch 1 bis 2 Patches abwarten will, hab ich mir kurzerhand  Fable 3 geholt. Für 35€ war es ja auch relativ Preisgünstig.

Ich bin zwar noch nicht weit, aber kann schon jetzt sagen das es viel Spass macht. Das Intro ist ein richtig grossartiger Start. Ich habe glaube ich noch nie so ein schönes Doppeldeutiges Intro gesehen. Ich kann zumindest zu 100% sagen das mich NOCH NIE ein Spiel innerhalb von 3 Minuten mit Tränen in den Augen zum "gackern" gebracht hat. Und ich meine gackern wörtlich!

Nach 3 Stunden spielen weiss ich das es definitiv kein Fehlkauf war! Wenn sie die Qualität halten, ist die Wertung mehr als verdient!


----------



## sluggard30 (23. Juni 2011)

Hey sorry, aber das kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein. Mit solchen Bewertungen fördert ihr diesen anspruchslosen Haufen D.... Was hat das denn bitte schön noch mit einem Rollenspiel zu tun? Wo ist ihr eine durchdachte Charakterentwicklung? Bitte was sind das für Dialoge und Entscheidungsfreiheiten? Und dann noch diese reine lineare Kindergarten-Konsolenumsetzung...oh man! Entweder habt ihr keinen Anspruch mehr oder ...naja lassen wir das. Ihr vergebt hier Wertungen wie für Kotor 2 oder Gothic 2. Das ist doch echt kein Maßstab mehr. Echt traurig und die großen Spieleschmieden fühlen sich noch durch euch  bestätigt. Hauptsache uncut...das ist doch krank


----------

